# New fom statham ga



## Ninabl (Oct 24, 2012)

New guy here and new to bees. I recently moved back to Georgia from Kentucky and I am researching bee keeping. I went and looked at some hives after work a few days ago to try to get some ideas. I am a do-it-yourself-er and want to build my own hive. We have a small pond (maybe 100 gallons) in our backyard and honey bees fly over through the woods behind the house to steal water. I'm hoping to have a hive built and catch a swarm in the spring. I found a place locally that sells then frames for less then 2$ each so I'm going to buy the frames and build the boxes. Any advice would be great. Also I'm in the statham/winder area. If there is anyone in the area that wouldn't mind teaching me sone I apreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## sfisher (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome from SC, check out top bar hives, they look like they would be alot easier to build. If you have the right tools you can build anything, but it looks like you can build a top bar with a skill saw and a square. Steve


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

There are some great resources on this site. This is what I usually look at when trying to figure out the best method to making hive boxes. http://www.beesource.com/files/10frlang.pdf


----------



## bosco500 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey I'm in Statham. Bought a couple working hives a few months back. I would be happy to show them to you if you would like. Near 53/78


----------



## Ted adams (Mar 20, 2012)

Farm Mart , right there in Winder sells beekeeping supplies, check them out. They were running a sale on 8 frame equipment by Brushy Mountain


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Nina! $2 might be good with no shipping or taxes but is not really a bargain unless they have foundation or drawn comb.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

You might be interested in joining a local club. This one seems to be closest to you:

http://www.gwinnettbeekeepers.com/


----------



## Ted adams (Mar 20, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> You might be interested in joining a local club. This one seems to be closest to you:
> 
> http://www.gwinnettbeekeepers.com/


We also have a bee club in Oglethorpe county, we meet once per month, be glad to have you come and visit, joining is purely up to you.meeting is held at farm bureau in Crawford Ga


----------

